# Snow Corns



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont under stand with morphs and that but i want to breed my snow corn female soon she is 5 yrs old but what morph snake to breed her with and water will the babies be like pics would help alot more. im stupid lol


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Just a couple of ideas. With Snow being Amelanistic and Anerythristic, I would go for one of these :

Snow x Snow = 100% Snow

Snow x Amelanistic = 100% Amelanistics het for Anerythristic

Snow x Anerythristic = 100% Anerythristics het for Amelanistic

Or for a bit of variety:

Snow x Normal het for Amelanistic and Anerythristic = 1/4 Snows, 1/4 Amelanistics, 1/4 Anerythristics and 1/4 Normals


Unless your corns have any hets that is.....


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont under stand the only part i under stand and know colour is snowxsnow =100%snow babys i love the colour corn okeetee.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> i dont under stand the only part i under stand and know colour is snowxsnow =100%snow babys i love the colour corn okeetee.


In order to get really good Okeetees, you need to breed a good Okeetee to another good Okeetee. It's a selectively bred trait, and your snow probably won't "contribute" much other than producing "het for snow" normals. 

If you get a normal that carries the two ingredients for snow (Amel and Anery) then you could breed that to your snow and produce some normals, some Anery, some Amel and some Snow. 

I've actually got a male who is possible het for snow (66% possible) that I've been looking for a female snow to test against...


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

hmmm.... whats your favourite colour?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i want to breed mine she is 5yrs old and lay eggs every time around decmeber so mexy year im hoping to breed her.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> i want to breed mine she is 5yrs old and lay eggs every time around decmeber so mexy year im hoping to breed her.


yeah but if you don't know what morphs are what, if we know what colour you are aiming for we can help you to decide what to breed her with, without it getting too confusing


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i want one that is one of these ghost/butter/candycane. and i like the normal really orange ones.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok.

If you like the visual look of a Ghost, Butter or Candy Cane, you're probably best BUYING one - you won't produce any of those from your snow unless you're very lucky and she's carrying Caramel or Hypo (which isn't that likely).

If you got a Ghost male and bred it to your Snow female, you'd get Anery (black and grey) babies who carry Amel and Hypo (so the BABIES could produce ghosts, snows or Coral Snows).

If you got a Butter male and bred it to your Snow female, you'd get Amelanistic (Orange and red with red eyes) babies who carry Anery and Caramel (So the babies could produce Butters, Snows and Xanthic Snows)

If you got a Candy Cane male and bred it to your Snow female, you'd get Amelanistic (orange and red with red eyes) babies, who carry Anery - and some of them might be candy-cane like.

And if you got an Okeetee male and bred it to your snow female, you'd get SOME normals, and you might get surprised if your male is carrying the ingredients for Snow


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

thats a bit better thanks i want the mle to keep coz i dont like selling adults but if hey have babie no problem selling them ill see what one comes up. thanks for the help.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> well i want one that is one of these ghost/butter/candycane. and i like the normal really orange ones.


rightyho then... by the normal really orange ones do you mean amelanistic, like this one.....









If so, then you need to breed her with an amelanistic, and you should get all orange snakes, unless either the male or female are carrying matching hidden morph genes, but even then you are pretty much guaranteed orange snakes.

Candycane is a fancy name for a REALLY nice amelanistic which has a high white background colour and bright red or orange blotches. If you breed her with a Candycane theres no guarantee of getting more candycanes, BUT you will get orange snakes again.

For Ghost and Butter you have one 'ingredient' for each in your Snow. You won't be able to get either with the first breeding, but if you use the right male then breed the babies back to each other (you will have to wait at least 3 years before they will be big enough), then you can get them with the second generation breeding (F2).

For Ghost in the F2 you will need to breed her to a hypo or ghost
For Butter in the F2 you will need to breed her to a Caramel or butter


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

okay what do u think is best i want the babys to be really nice but ill be buying the male for myself as a pet so what is the best for a nice baby.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> okay what do u think is best i want the babys to be really nice but ill be buying the male for myself as a pet so what is the best for a nice baby.


that all depends on your personal definition of 'nice'


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i dont mind on what snake i want the babies to be worth a bit more than normals that are around £15 not to make the money so much its the patten morph i dont fancy having anopther snow i like to have a change. its confusing for me.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

well anything that contains amel or anery then:
Amel Morphs:
Amel
Blizzard
Butter
Fire
Opal
Snow
Avalanche
Coral
Snopal
Whiteout
Candycane

Anery Morphs:
Anery
Ghost
Granite
Ice
Snow
Avalanche
Coral
Snopal
Pastel

any of these for guaranteed non-normal coloured babies 
for pics of all these, have a look at: :: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour and Pattern Morphs ::


----------

